# 11 Day Old Handfed Baby Pigeon



## WhispersPigeons (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi guys! First time posting here. My pigeons (pets) hatched out a baby but stopped caring for it about 4 days in. I've been hand feeding Kaytee and he's doing good, but seems to be growing slow. From all the pictures I've seen the babies all have feathers by now. He's got color and quills coming in but no actual feathers yet. He's a good weight and eats like a champ. Any ideas as to why no feathers yet? Thank you!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Handraised babies develop slower than the ones cared for by their parents. As long as he is eager to eat, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## WhispersPigeons (Oct 27, 2019)

Oh okay! Thank you for the response. Was just worried. I've raised them before but they were feral, and grew pretty fast, so wasn't sure in this case!


----------

